# 9/16 Copper tubing?



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm installing shut off valves in the copper lines under an old sink. After removing one piece of pipe, I realized its not 1/2 or 3/8.....the OD is 9/16 and the ID is 7/16. I cant seem to find valves anywhere that are that size. Any advice?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

SHANK said:


> I'm installing shut off valves in the copper lines under an old sink. After removing one piece of pipe, I realized its not 1/2 or 3/8.....the OD is 9/16 and the ID is 7/16. I cant seem to find valves anywhere that are that size. Any advice?


Any chance the pipes froze before? I ran into that a couple years ago working on a cabin up north. Copper was installed in 1962 and I thought the dimensions changed after trying to match up a few fittings. I had to cut the pipe until I found a part of it that didn't expand. Frozen water has a lot of power.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Nope. No chance of freezing. The copper pipe has very thick walls compared to modern copper. This is in a 1900's era home.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

SHANK said:


> Nope. No chance of freezing. The copper pipe has very thick walls compared to modern copper. This is in a 1900's era home.


How much $ you got? I still think it froze and expanded. Tear out would be cheaper and better than trying to match. Off the subject here, I happened to see the John Adams home being restored in Virginia some years ago. I saw it gutted to the frame. The restorers were using angle iron to gusset up the joints. Sometimes new is better.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

It's old 1/2" flex copper. Made for the old flex /flare fittings. New stuff is thinner. Tear it out amd replace it, or try to get some old flare fittings. New shark-bite fittings won;t work on the old flex copper.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

bobberbill said:


> It's old 1/2" flex copper. Made for the old flex /flare fittings. New stuff is thinner. Tear it out amd replace it, or try to get some old flare fittings. New shark-bite fittings won;t work on the old flex copper.


I guess I've never seen that. Good luck! Ther'es a plumbing and heating place in Bay City that has been in business for two or three generations that has a lot of odd ball plumbing stuff. It's on 22'd ST. Can't think of the name off hand. Post on here and I'll let you know.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

2508speed said:


> I guess I've never seen that. Good luck! Ther'es a plumbing and heating place in Bay City that has been in business for two or three generations that has a lot of odd ball plumbing stuff. It's on 22'd ST. Can't think of the name off hand. Post on here and I'll let you know.


Arrow Plumbing! Just thought of it! 22 St. He'll talk you through it.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks


----------

